# Need a new filter for a 55 gallon. Any suggestions?



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon Mbuna tank. My filter (a cheap-o from Walmart that came with the tank, etc) is going out. Any suggestions on what I should purchase as it's replacement? I don't have loads of $$, but I don't want to have to buy another in a couple of years. Thanks


----------



## binro01 (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you have a preference? HOB filter vs Canister?

I just switched over from a HOB setup to a Canister and I love it. We cant recommend any specific vendor, but I really like my canister. Just make sure you get one that is at least 1.5x the manufactures recomendation. ie. if it says it can filter 70g, expect it to only filter about 50g for a cichlid setup. So for a 55g setup, I would get one that states it can handle up to 100 US gallons. The advantage over a canister vs a HOB is the vast amounts of filter media you can use. Now, if you want to go a bit crazy and are good with tools, investigate a DYI Wet Dry setup.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

binro01 said:


> Do you have a preference? HOB filter vs Canister?


Okay, seriously... I feel really stupid, but what's an HOB?

As far as preference, all I can say is that I prefer to have a good one!  What are the advantages/disadvantages of each? I'm pretty nifty with tools, etc. What exactly is a wet/dry and is it a lot better?

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Don't feel stupid, feel new... and feel free to ask any question no matter how 'stupid' it may seem...

HOB = Hang On Back... also known as a Power Filter... If you go to any online retailer (such as Dr Foster & Smith, Big Al's Online, Pet Solutions, etc) They will be listed as Power Filters...

Aqua Clear gets the best reviews... Emperor is about second... Penguin is about third...

I have used all three and none are bad filters... But I now use Aqua Clears exclusively when I use an HOB...

When comparing filters be careful not to compare a 500 gph filter with a 350 gph filter and thinking this is an equal comparison...

I personally suggest you completely disregard the "up to XXX gallon tank" rating the manufacturer puts on the filter. Simply pay attention to the gph (gallon per hour) rating as this will allow you to more equally compare filters.

Personally, the last 55 gal I had in use had two Aqua Clear 110's (500 gph each) on it and I considered it a well filtered tank...

Canister filters are a good option, but come at a higher price.

Also do not overlook the benefit of adding a powerhead to the tank. A powerhead is basically just a small pump you place in the tank to create current. This helps prevent dead spots as well as push waste/debris toward the filter intakes. (I LOVE the koralia powerheads)

I suggest for starters you


----------



## binro01 (Nov 25, 2008)

Advantages of a HOB. Price. Provideds decent filtration, and good water movement at the top of the tank for oxygenation of the water for the fish. Good Mechanical filtration and good chemical filtration. Biological filtration is a little on the lower end but the better filters are doing a better job. I like the ones with the Bio-Wheel because of the surface area they give for the bacteria, and how the bio media is not "submerged" and in a perfect damp enviornment for the bacteria. Easy Maintenance.

Advantages of a Canister. Vastly more options in filter media. Vastly more quantity in filter media. Tank can sit closer to a wall. Thus Excellent chemical and biological filtration. The ability to add the different filter media allows you to adjust to meet your needs. (ie adding polishing pads to remove fine particals when needed. It gives you great flexability. Prices are coming down on canisters but they are still a good 2x more expensive over a similar gph HB filter. QUIET!

Drawbacks of a HOB: Tank needs to be at least 4-5 inches off the wall. Fixed media choices. But there are some manufactures that are answering this drawback now. Noise.

Drawbacks on a Canister: Price. Maintenance is a bit more difficult, but many of the canister manufacturers are doing a good job with this. It only takes me 15 min to service my canister once a month.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> My filter (a cheap-o from Walmart that came with the tank, etc)


Was this filter taking care of business for you? 
Those aqua-techs move quite a large volume of water, have a decent size filter chamber, filter material can be home-made easily and the price is sure right. 
For a long time I ran a pair of 30-60 on a 55, using green scour pads for filter media and a couple of bags of ceramic rings(hidden behind rocks)in the tank. 
Kept the tank clean and ammonia/nitrates in check, without a big hit to the checkbook.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have always kept my tanks 6 inches from the wall if possible for several reasons. It gives you room to add on an HOB filter or other appliance, if water gets splashed on the wall or floor behind the tank I can reach the area to wipe it and if I need to paint the wall I can usually do it without having to move the tank. Not having the tank up close to the wall gives you more options for future changes.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW!!! Thank you ALL for your help and for not making me feel stupid!!


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

get a fluval 405 canister they sell them on ebay for 150 they last for 10+ years


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I would get a rena xp3. I have a bunch of them and they all work flawlessly.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

If you can afford it I would definately go with canisters. I've done both as well as UGF and nothing compares to how well the canister keeps the tank clean.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

KaiserSousay said:


> > My filter (a cheap-o from Walmart that came with the tank, etc)
> 
> 
> Was this filter taking care of business for you?
> ...


I agree i Have 5 30-60 Aqua-Tech's . One of which is sharing a 55 gallon tank with a Penquin Bio wheel 350. Both use the same media cartriges which I make. The Aqua-Tech moves and filters out way more. Bang for the buck the Aqua-Tech (a Marineland product btw) all the way.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

JALOOS said:


> KaiserSousay said:
> 
> 
> > > My filter (a cheap-o from Walmart that came with the tank, etc)
> ...


It was working fine. At least I thought so. My fish never complained!  
I was going to purchase a canister today, but my puppy got very sick and she's now in the puppy hospital and will be there for several days being treated for PARVO... (that's gonna put me back at least $600  
Anyway, I had to go with a cheaper power filter. Maybe when I get a little money I can blow, I will get one, but I ended up getting a Tetra Whisper EX70. It says it pumps 340 gph, which someone told me to look at that instead of the "size." Do I need more than one on a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

I use an Aquaone CF1200 Canister (1200lph) in a 40G, which is massive overfilting! I dont have a cleaning crew, I dont vaccuum, and yet my filter only needs to be opened every few months, and even then its not that dirty! And I only paid about 130 NZD (around 80 USD)


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Morcs said:


> I use an Aquaone CF1200 Canister (1200lph) in a 40G, which is massive overfilting! I dont have a cleaning crew, I dont vaccuum, and yet my filter only needs to be opened every few months, and even then its not that dirty! And I only paid about 130 NZD (around 80 USD)


Is there really a such thing as "over-filtering?" I know you can get a filter too small, but really, can you get one that is just "too much?"


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The only way to "over filter" a tank is to make so much current it stresses the fish... I have had 20 times per hour turnover on tanks and was no where's near such a condition...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Is there really a such thing as "over-filtering?"  
This question pops up all the time. 
The answer is Yes and No. 
You can get to a point where adding more filtration is not productive, but not harmful either.


----------



## RDTigger (Jul 4, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> Is there really a such thing as "over-filtering?"
> This question pops up all the time.
> The answer is Yes and No.
> You can get to a point where adding more filtration is not productive, but not harmful either.


That just means you have room for more Bio-Load!!! :fish:

I think over-filtration comes from adding/using chemicals.. excess carbon, additives..etc


----------



## GoldfishesAndCichlids (Feb 16, 2012)

How is the ex?


----------

